# Old Homemade splitter needs new life



## duke50 (Oct 5, 2012)

Want to upgrade my old splitter Wantin to go with a Honda 11 hp. With that engine what size pump? Not sure how many gal fluid tank I have. 
I want to split really large logs, rather have over kill

Thanks Duke


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Try a 2 stage pump, 16gpm @3000 psi should git er done. Any more than that will be wasted without more power.


----------

